# Eure liebsten Youtuber



## smilefist (12. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe mir gerade mal gedacht das wir mal unsere liebsten Youtuber nennen, vielleicht stoßt der eine oder andere dann zu einem tuber der ihm gefällt und den er noch nicht gekannt hat.
Nun ja, meine liebsten Youtuber sind:

Ssohpkc
EWNNetwork
Irategamer
Mythenakte
Multi5


----------



## Seabound (12. Dezember 2015)

Ted Barrus
LA Beast (nicht mehr so. War früher lustiger)
OrkenspalterTV
Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch und Dr. Josef M. Gaßner (Urknall, Weltall und das Leben)


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. Dezember 2015)

Gronkh


----------



## smilefist (12. Dezember 2015)

ja la beast mag ich auch gerne, gronkhs horror lets plays sind auch immer super


----------



## smilefist (12. Dezember 2015)

von la beast gibt es sogar noch ein video wo er damals eine ganze flasche everclear gesoffen hat und danach hat er sich in die hose gemacht


----------



## Oromis16 (12. Dezember 2015)

IchPackeAus, denn man muss ihn einfach lieben


----------



## Stueppi (12. Dezember 2015)

Gronkh
Dragobee
Zombey

Wobei ich lieber Gronkhs Stream mag wenn er noch redet und bei Zombey guck ich seine Minecraft sachen nicht. Bei Dragobee mag ich seine Ark Videos.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (13. Dezember 2015)

Gronkh und PietSmiet.

Gronkh wegen seiner super SinglePlayer Let´s (auch wenn er die gerne mal etwas in die Länge zieht) und PietSmiet für die MultiPlayer Let´s Plays ^^

Dazu halt noch die ganzen Hardware und Fun Channels..

LinusTechTipps
Channel Super Fun
JayzTwoCents
Awesome Sauce Network
Das Netzwerk

Aber auch Gamingkanäle

BattleBros
Jackfracks
JimPanse
mashed8
Frank Sirius
LevelCapGaming

und für die LKW Fans unter uns:
Sascha LKW Fahrnünftig :thumbsup:


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Dezember 2015)

Linustechtips
gronhk


----------



## Hardwell (13. Dezember 2015)

sempervideo


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Dezember 2015)

CaseyNeistat
CinemaSins
colinfurze
Gronkh
JPPerformance
LindseyStirling
MustangWanted
Pewdiepie
TheSlowMoGuys

... wären jetzt gerade die ersten die mir einfallen. 


Wobei ich auch da nicht alles gucke.   Und MustangWanted sitzt natürlich mittlerweile im Knast und hat deshalb erst mal ein paar Jahre Sendepause.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Dezember 2015)

Mit den deutschen Let´s Playern konnte ich nie irgendwas anfangen^^ 

Wenns um Spiele geht: 
Matimi0 (BF4)
ZwebackHD (Fifa)
Luetin09 (Shooter)
RussianBadger
Russkhof 
TotalBiscuit 
AngryJoeShow 

HardwareCanucks macht super Reviews, toller Channel. 
TheTrueGeordie wenn es um englischen Fußball gehen soll. 
TYT Sports deckt auch ziemlich viel ab. 
LastWeekTonight, richtig guter Channel, John Oliver ist genial. 
LeeandLie, PelleK, Nathan Sharp, Lindsey Stirling tolle Musik, kann man nicht anders sagen. 

Wer vielleicht etwas wissenschaftlicheres mag: 
Vsauce und Veritasium.

Früher häufiger: 
MrTechnicalDifficult, leider wurde sein Channel zugedreht.
MinnesotaBurns, war richtig lustig, leider ist es der Channel nicht mehr  
Das Video war einfach nur toll^^ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U6egiDN6DA&ab_channel=MinnesotaPranks


----------



## Seabound (13. Dezember 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und MustangWanted sitzt natürlich mittlerweile im Knast und hat deshalb erst mal ein paar Jahre Sendepause.



Wieso das jetzt?


----------



## T'PAU (13. Dezember 2015)

Freddie Wong aka RocketJump.
War früher aber besser, witzigere Ideen, gute Serien (Video Game High School). Ist irgendwie zu professionell (kommerziell) geworden.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wieso das jetzt?



Das ist einer dieser Typen, die auf diverse Gebäude, Sendemasten etc klettern.   Und er war derjenige, der die Flagge der Ukraine auf die Spitze eines der höchsten Gebäudes Moskaus gesteckt hat,  und (wenn auch nicht ganz klar durch wen)  auch die Spitze des Gebäudes in Blau-Gelb angemalt hat.  

Russland hat ihn und fünf andere Verdächtige erstmal eingekerkert ...


----------



## Zocker_Boy (13. Dezember 2015)

Dner (den gibts aber nicht mehr bzw. er macht nichts neues mehr)
tuberides1


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Dezember 2015)

Ganz klar AvE - YouTube


----------



## smilefist (14. Dezember 2015)

ach ja einen hab ich noch vergessen nämlich: mangs, ist zwar leider noch nicht sehr bekannt, macht aber sehr gute lets plays von strategiespielen auf englisch, kann ich euch nur empfehlen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Dezember 2015)

3kliksphilip - CS

Steel - CS

Gronkh - weißt doch
 jeder

HLTV - CS Highlights


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Dezember 2015)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Dner (den gibts aber nicht mehr bzw. er macht nichts neues mehr)


Ich verfolge zwar seinen Channel nicht, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass der noch aktiv ist.  Der hat doch seit einer Weile einen richtigen Höhenflug.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich suche nicht viel auf youtube herum, aber bei Frog Leap Studios schau ich öfters mal vorbei. (nur durch zufall dazu gekommen)


----------



## dbilas (16. Dezember 2015)

Natürlich gibt es sehr gute und vor allem bekannte YouTuber wie z.b. Gronkh oder Abgefahren
Die verdienen alle durch ihre Videos gutes geld, daher empfehle ich mal einen sehr unbekannten "TheNabukadnezar".
https://www.youtube.com/user/TheNebukadnezar81

Macht leider nicht so viele Videos aber wenn er eines veröffentlicht, vor allem wenn es um Hardware geht, gibt er sich wirklich mühe und dafür das er ein Anfänger ist macht er das wirklich klasse.


----------



## Gripschi (16. Dezember 2015)

Direwolfs MC Guides für TekKit und Co.

Sehr gute Videos und gute Aussprache.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. Dezember 2015)

3kliksphillip - CS
SemperVideo
m4xFPS


----------



## Placebo (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass jeder in Klammern eine Kategorie schreibt, die am besten zu diesem Kanal passt. Auch wenn der YouTuber sehr bekannt sein sollte, ein paar gibt es immer, die noch nicht davon gehört haben. Ansonsten endet hier alles im Namens-Chaos 

Englisch:

Vsauce (Wissenschaft)
TotalBiscuit (Spiele allgemein)
Last Week Tonight (Sartire, Politik)
Trolden (Spiele: Hearthstone)
Boyinaband (Musik: verschiedene Genres, hauptsächlich Rap, Metal, Dubstep)
Praise the Sun (Spiele: Dark Souls)
Extra Credits (Game Design)

Deutsch:

Benjamin Jaworskyj (Fotografie)


----------



## dertyp (21. Dezember 2015)

wäre zuviel hier alle aufzuschreiben aber die wichtigsten sind..

Moondye7
Vengaard
FPS Russia
JP Performance
Simon Motorsport Dubai
Wasilij Saizev
Ranzratte1337 

und nochn paar andere alle quer durch xD


----------



## Mindsaver (22. Dezember 2015)

Angerfist
Miss K8
Masters Of Hardcore
1000 PS
Der Aktionär TV
Timothy Seaman
Dr. Alfons Proebstl


----------



## Hänschen (22. Dezember 2015)

Thaughty2 ist ein recht guter Wissens Channel.

und GLPtv für Game Movies.


----------



## tdi-fan (5. Januar 2016)

- Benjamin Jaworskyj
- Ganz klar MotorradreiseTV
- 1000PS
- GRIP
- Kondensatorschaden


----------



## joraku (5. Januar 2016)

Scott Manley (Space & Sci Fi all day long! )
Vsauce (Nett to know aka "Wissen schaft"
Chris Stuckmann (Movie Reviews, Star Wars Fan)
Auralnauts (Filmedits (Kill Counts), Musik...)
Behaind (David Hain)
theClavinover (Musik)
mariemeimberg (Stammtisch,  Grüße )
und ich verfolge die Folgen der Webserie von Studio71 "Das Netzwerk"

Oh und natürlich PC Games Hardware....


----------



## DarfVadder (5. Januar 2016)

lexy roxx
aische pervers
katja karacivic
yitti


----------



## Goldrabe (5. Januar 2016)

Thug Life Videos
Nicolas11x12TECHX
PC Games Hardware


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Januar 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> lexy roxx
> aische pervers
> katja karacivic
> yitti



youTUBE, nicht youPORN ...


----------



## aloha84 (5. Januar 2016)

Ich werde alt......wenn ich hier so rumlese kenne ich nix.
Ich gucke Rocketbeans.tv......zählt das?


----------



## joraku (5. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich gucke Rocketbeans.tv......zählt das?


Das kommt darauf an...
ob du auf Twitch oder Youtube schaust. 

Ich kenne außer ein paar von den großen YT die genannt wurden auch kaum jemanden. Wenn dann nichts dabei steht, kann ich mir auch oft nicht vorstellen, um was es geht, außer der Kanal heißt sowas wie 1000PS etc. 
Oh, Ranzratte kenne ich noch von verschiedenen Events, aber nicht von YT.


----------



## DarfVadder (5. Januar 2016)

dann du musst schauen mehr youtube!


----------



## XyZaaH (5. Januar 2016)

Anomaly
Linustechtips 
Hardwarecanucks
Mkbhd
Teksyndicate
Teksyndicate Hardware
Austinevans
Awesomesaucenetwork
Techsource
@all gronkh? Da schau ich lieber dagibee usw.


----------



## smilefist (5. Januar 2016)

du meinst dagi be(hindert) oder?


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2016)

joraku schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an...
> ob du auf Twitch oder Youtube schaust.
> .



Ich dachte, Twitch kommt auf YouTube?!?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Twitch kommt auf YouTube?!?



Äh was?!  

Youtube ist kein Fernsehsender und Twitch hat nichts mit Youtube zu tun


----------



## XyZaaH (5. Januar 2016)

smilefist schrieb:


> du meinst dagi be(hindert) oder?


Jo. Besser als gronkh auf jeden, da kann man sich ja noch drüber lustig machen


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Äh was?!
> 
> Youtube ist kein Fernsehsender und Twitch hat nichts mit Youtube zu tun



Ich dachte, Twitch ist ein YT-Kanal.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Twitch ist ein YT-Kanal.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarfVadder (6. Januar 2016)

youtube hat aber mehr flow als twitch


----------



## KaterTom (6. Januar 2016)

Für Rennspiele: Abgefahren!
                                 P1TV
Ansonsten: Frank Sirius
                        CommanderKrieger
                        JimPanse
                        Kelly MissesVlog
                       CrashAcademy
                       angryBOT


----------



## magicbrownie (6. Januar 2016)

LinusTechTips
GreenHamGaming
Jayztwocents
Awesomesaucenetwork
MythosOfGaming
BeHaind
Der Dunkle Parabelritter (spezielle empfehlung an alle Metaler unter euch  )
ChannelSuperFun
100SekundenPhysik
SovietWomble

und zu guter letzt: Space Frogs xD


----------



## der_yappi (7. Januar 2016)

Ohne besondere Reihenfolge...



Dodokay 
Eure Mütter 
Motion Device 
Fine Bros 
REACT Channel 
Simons Cat 
JP Performance 
DigitalRev TV 
QUEEN 
Benjamin Jaworskyj 
Porsche
The Lounge Kittens


----------



## Musclenerd (21. Januar 2016)

Ranzratte1337 !
Bester Typ


----------



## cryon1c (21. Januar 2016)

Linus, is klar.
Jayztwocent
BarnaculesNerdgasm
Tek Syndicate (echt zu empfehlen wegen mehr Sicherheit/net neutrality/kritischen Themen und weniger Hardware)
NCIX wegen dem netlink daily
Musikkanäle wie Dj Thera etc.
Russisches zeugs, von games bis hardware...


----------



## Red-Hood (21. Januar 2016)

1000 PS
Russia Today
Al Hayat TV Net


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2016)

EpicNameBro


----------

